# Poljot 23 Jewels



## vladoni (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey friends, I am new here, I like this forum! I try to collect some old watches, and I started with this! It is Poljot 23 jewels automatic! That's all I know about this machine! It gave me my father, and it is old few decades! If anyone have some info about this watch, it will be perfect! I want to know when was made, and what series is member, and some mark! Sorry on my bad english! Thanx in forward


----------



## vladoni (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to import picture! Here is link


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome...

I do not recognise this watch - it looks 1960's, similer to an early Vostok Amphibia tonneau is case shape; the first automatic Russian watch was the Rodina (Motherland) in 1956. This had a 2416 movement with 22 jewels.

The Sekonda automatics have 26 jewels, the only Poljot 23 jewel I have are manual wind 2209 movements. Most Poljot / Sekonda manual winds are 17 jewel!

Can you take a picture of the movement, inside the back? There may be a number which we can use to identify more closely.

Interesting...

( may be a Poljot 2616 2H, but that's a later movement, I think!)


----------



## vladoni (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes I haven't find anything on this watch! I found one sekonda similar to this and that is all! Tommorow will picture inside! Tonight, to all hapy new year!


----------

